# Recommendation for basic graphics library



## dmendez (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently ported a C++ application to FreeBSD, and am looking for a good (fast) graphics library.  I'm new to BSD so have no idea what people commonly use.  I need only very limited bitmap manipulation functionality: solid fills and bitblts.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 30, 2010)

What did it use before porting?  The same may be available on FreeBSD.


----------



## dmendez (Sep 30, 2010)

*Windows*

Ported from Windows, using Windows GDI


----------



## trasz@ (Sep 30, 2010)

If you only need basic 2D functionality, then SDL might be a good choice.  It's very simple and relatively well documented.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 for SDL

Other choices would be...

Cairo graphics is very similar to SDL and chances are you already have it installed since GTK 2+ has it as one of it's dependencies.

Other than that simply using OpenGL for 2D renderings (Perhaps using Glut and OpenIL for images)


----------

